# The World's Most Difficult Online Riddle



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 27, 2011)

Link

It's called "Notpron" by David Muennich (bad name, I know, but I didn't pick it). Not sure how many people have seen/heard of this, but I have begun working on this again after stopping a few months ago at level 21. Pretty difficult once you get into the higher levels, requires quite a bit of outside thinking and some computer skills. Let me know what you think/what level you can get to.

Edit: If you post anything relating to solution below, use the spoiler function. And to potential players; you may want to avoid browsing the thread to avoid solutions in case people forget to use the spoiler function.


----------



## JyH (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG, you found it! I played this game a few years ago, but didn't even get past the first door. I couldn't find the game again. I will try now!


----------



## Julian (Oct 27, 2011)

IIRC, there was a thread about this a while ago?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 27, 2011)

Julian said:


> IIRC, there was a thread about this a while ago?



Yes; but it is worse to bump a 7 month old thread or start a new one?


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 27, 2011)

im afraid to open the door, i hope iots not scary maze game stuff..


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

Heh, did this many many years ago. Can't remember how far I got.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 27, 2011)

Spoiler



I got up to level 3 by myself, then realized I don't know morse code, and googled solutions. i got to level 8 and realized this was stupid/impossible for me without cheats.


----------



## asportking (Oct 27, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> im afraid to open the door, i hope iots not scary maze game stuff..


That's exactly what I think too. Every time I open a door, I close my eyes, then slowly open them to make sure nothing's jumping out at me. Could anyone who's gotten somewhat far confirm that nothing scary jumps out at you?


----------



## Julian (Oct 27, 2011)

please put that in a spoiler^ (themachanga)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember this.... Someone posted about this a long time ago. I got to like the third door because it's so hard.
EDIT: *SPOILER*
I just got to level 5 and now I'm stuck . 
Here's how I did it. Not too hard.


Spoiler



The first level is to just click the door. The second door you have to look up at the url where it says level 2 an change it to 3. The third door took me awhile but if you watch the letters appear it says "stop being so negative" and in the url it said /false/, so i change that to /true/ and pressed enter. The fourth door wasn't hard at all. I clicked on the gold coin and it asked for a US and PW and I was like wtf? But I say the morse code in the back ground because I know a few letters. I searched up the Morse Code and translated it into "Voodoo Power". So I put 'voodoo' as the username and 'power' as the password. There ya go!


Any hints to get past the fifth level?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 27, 2011)

It says 'why bother with clones?'

I thought this was a clone of 'thisisnotporn.com'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2011)

I 'played' this and gave up after completing approximately 0 levels. I think something like this would be fun to make though, maybe I should try.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I remember this.... Someone posted about this a long time ago. I got to like the third door because it's so hard.
> EDIT: *SPOILER*
> I just got to level 5 and now I'm stuck .
> Here's how I did it. Not too hard.
> ...



Hints for 5th level:



Spoiler



-Use Google. The question is asking "What was the name of this song again?"
-It is another US/PW level in case you didn't notice


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Any hints to get past the fifth level?


 
Hint


Spoiler



Theres a clickable in the picture.



Ninja'd


----------



## Mikel (Oct 27, 2011)

I was having a lot of trouble with page 6, so I broke down and looked at the solution, then was like wtf?! how was I supposed to ever know that without looking it up! I don't think I would have ever gotten it.


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember that "notpron" game ^^. I played it a few years ago, I stopped at level 67.
Believe me, there are some levels that takes days to do if you don't cheat or use any spoilers.
It's a great ridle.


----------



## Olji (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah this game... I got to level 21 then I got stuck.
Still have the excel document with url's and username/passwords. xD


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Never seen this before. Easily got to door 6, aaaaand now I'm stuck. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 27, 2011)

I can only get to 4.


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember one of them which was really fun, in the 40ies I think, you had to find (a hard way of course) two coords : lat and long. After that, you look at google earth at that location and see what ? : a giant mickey mouse head "painted" on the ground. Thus the login/password was mickey/mouse.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 27, 2011)

Mikel said:


> I was having a lot of trouble with page 6, so I broke down and looked at the solution, then was like wtf?! how was I supposed to ever know that without looking it up! I don't think I would have ever gotten it.


 
Yeah, some stuff does require some basic computer knowledge. Google should answer most of your questions though.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chrisalead said:


> I remember one of them which was really fun, in the 40ies I think, "cheats"


 
Ahem, spoiler.


----------



## Talon2461 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love these kind of riddle's. I remember playing Notpron a while ago and had to keep asking my brother for help. Here's another good one which I thought was really good as well. DotRiddle


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2011)

Talon2461 said:


> I love these kind of riddle's. I remember playing Notpron a while ago and had to keep asking my brother for help. Here's another good one which I thought was really good as well. DotRiddle



Trying it now. Pretty cool.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 28, 2011)

played Notpron with a group of computing guys 4-5 years ago. we progressed to the minus levels just try your best to find the basic rules for solving various puzzles


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2011)

r_517 said:


> played Notpron with a group of computing guys 4-5 years ago. we progressed to the minus levels just try your best to find the basic rules for solving various puzzles



That's impressive. Farthest that I've ever heard of anyone getting (besides those who have finished it).


----------



## asportking (Oct 28, 2011)

At #10 right now.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm stumped on Dot Riddle Level 22...I've made it this far though...I don't want to give up...


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 28, 2011)

Slightly off topic:

A funny riddle, parody video with batman can be watch here.
http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6621074/batman-meets-the-riddler


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 28, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yes; but it is worse to bump a 7 month old thread or start a new one?


 
This question is why I haven't started a thread in years.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 28, 2011)

Good thing I know a thing or two about coding, or I'd have been dead on level 4! On 10 now though. BTW I'm only 12 lol


----------



## RTh (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh crap... I'm playing again. Already at level 10. Good old times :_]


----------



## asportking (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone give me a hint for level 16?


Spoiler



Some sort of hint on what the numbers represent? I understand the # means "username," and I'm assuming just the normal numbers represent passwords, but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to go from there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 29, 2011)

asportking said:


> Can anyone give me a hint for level 16?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



You need the usernames/passwords from the previous levels.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm on level 5, can't figure it out =(


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I have an answer for level 7, but... where do I put the answer? Help/hints plz?


----------



## Grzegorz (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think this hint is harmful, but shouldn't be too low relative to your monitor; most pictures are pretty dark.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think I have an answer for level 7, but... where do I put the answer? Help/hints plz?





Spoiler



You have to change the URL to something to get to the next level.


----------



## asportking (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got to level twenty. No hints in the source code, and tons of random letters and symbols. This'll be fun. Got a question in the spoiler, if anyone's gotten through this level.


Spoiler



I understand some of the symbols are wingdings, but can someone give me a TINY (not a really big) hint on what the other symbols/numbers could mean? The lead/pb hint makes me think some of it could be related to the periodic table (like atomic mass and atomic #), but it just doesn't seem like if fits in with the whole "Windows theme."


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm on level 11, and my brother (I told him about this, because of this thread) is like a level or two ahead of me, and I overheard part of the answer, but I am having trouble. Please help, but not too many hints!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'm on level 11, and my brother (I told him about this, because of this thread) is like a level or two ahead of me, and I overheard part of the answer, but I am having trouble. Please help, but not too many hints!





Spoiler



Look at the level number you are on. Then look at the source code and you should see something that doesn't look right. Something "ahead of its time".


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the level number you are on. Then look at the source code and you should see something that doesn't look right. Something "ahead of its time".


 
Wow... I got it. Nice answer too


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

asportking said:


> Just got to level twenty. No hints in the source code, and tons of random letters and symbols. This'll be fun. Got a question in the spoiler, if anyone's gotten through this level.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Don't overthink this level. Seriously.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Don't overthink this level. Seriously.


Wow...I feel stupid now. Looking back on it though, that level was really cool.


Spoiler



Not entirely sure where the two "l"'s in "really" came from though.


By the way, if anyone needs help (and isn't further than me in the game), feel free to pm me. You could just ask on the tread too, but all the spoilers might start to get a little bothersome.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

asportking said:


> Wow...I feel stupid now. Looking back on it though, that level was really cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
*cough* level 12 hint *cough*


----------



## coinman (Oct 30, 2011)

Try this as well http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/3d_logic_2
Not a riddle, just connecting colors, but fun anyway. I Got stuck at level 19 now but i know i solved it before. 
Also see the little cube in the corner  I guess it was a Cuber that made this game.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> *cough* level 12 hint *cough*


Sending you a pm now.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

By the way, iEnjoyCubing, if you've gotten past level 21 yet, I could use a hint.


Spoiler



I notice the image is titled "white," but that's all. I have no idea where to start.


If we could get enough cubers playing this, and we all got really far on it, we could probably figure out some of the REALLY hard levels together. No riddle can withstand the combined powers of cubers.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

asportking said:


> By the way, iEnjoyCubing, if you've gotten past level 21 yet, I could use a hint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Yeah, I have. I'm on level 25. By the way, level 21 is pretty difficult.



Spoiler



There are colors listed. Change the URL. You need some sort of Photoshop/Paint program for this. At the end, you need to get a username/password.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yeah, I have. I'm on level 25. By the way, level 21 is pretty difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, just tried changing the url from "twentyone" to "twentytwo." Do NOT do that, by the way. I've sort of got two ideas for this level, but I'm really lazy, so I don't feel like trying either of them unless you say I'm going in the right direction.


Spoiler



Idea #1: Ok, so the source code mentions a maze. So would the maze be sort of like a url kind of maze? Like, I would change the url to something to get a mini-clue, sort of like that level with the whole twix/raider thing?
Idea #2: Does the maze involve going from point 1 to point 2 on the picture by using the colors somehow?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

asportking said:


> Woah, just tried changing the url from "twentyone" to "twentytwo." Do NOT do that, by the way. I've sort of got two ideas for this level, but I'm really lazy, so I don't feel like trying either of them unless you say I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ok, so I'm going to post 2 spoilers here. The first one is another small hint, and the second one is more of a direct hint. If you don't want a big hint, then don't look at the second spoiler. I will say however, if you still can't get it after the first hint, then definitely look at the second. This is only the first step in solving the level.



Spoiler



You not only changing the URL, you are also changing the extension.



More direct:



Spoiler



Use the colors and ".jpg" in the URL.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Ok, so I'm going to post 2 spoilers here. The first one is another small hint, and the second one is more of a direct hint. If you don't want a big hint, then don't look at the second spoiler. I will say however, if you still can't get it after the first hint, then definitely look at the second. This is only the first step in solving the level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I got it, and didn't even have to use the second spoiler 


Spoiler



There should be nine of them, right? I think I got them all


I haven't gotten to level 22 yet, but when I do, I'll try to figure it out by myself, with no hints.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

asportking said:


> Alright, I got it, and didn't even have to use the second spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Did you get the whole level or just the 9 images?


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 30, 2011)

Go to level 3, tried print screening that message forever, failed numerous times, got pissed and stopped.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Go to level 3, tried print screening that message forever, failed numerous times, got pissed and stopped.





Spoiler



You don't need to print screen it. Just change the URL.


----------



## asportking (Oct 31, 2011)

Ugh...I'm at 25, and I KNOW the password, but I can't tell what the username is.
EDIT: Solved.  You jealous?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 31, 2011)

asportking said:


> Ugh...I'm at 25, and I KNOW the password, but I can't tell what the username is.
> EDIT: Solved.  You jealous?


 
Nope 

Haven't been on it all day, and won't be on for all of this week. Indiana is next Saturday so I'm practicing hardcore.


----------



## asportking (Oct 31, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Nope
> 
> Haven't been on it all day, and won't be on for all of this week. Indiana is next Saturday so I'm practicing hardcore.


 
Unless you're practicing every moment of every day, I don't see how that would prevent you from playing a bit of notpron, but I guess that's up to you. 

I'm determined to beat this game. I don't care how long it takes (probably a while, seeing as I'm getting through about one level a day), and that's probably exactly what the other 15.5 million people who've attempted it said as well, but I'm going to beat it.


----------



## asportking (Nov 1, 2011)

On level 38 right now. 35 is the awesomest level ever.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

asportking said:


> On level 38 right now. 35 is the awesomest level ever.



Wow. Keep going xD


----------



## asportking (Nov 2, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Wow. Keep going xD


 44 is really rubik's cube-like. I guess cubing knowledge can sort of pay off in this game.


----------



## Olji (Nov 2, 2011)

Picked it up again, just got to 26... And no clue yet xD
But let's see if I can get something...


Spoiler



The comment in the source code didn't make a bell ring... But maybe it will soon.



EDIT:


Spoiler



Lol, tried increasing the brightness on the pic... Didn't really expect anything.


----------



## asportking (Nov 2, 2011)

Olji said:


> Picked it up again, just got to 26... And no clue yet xD
> But let's see if I can get something...
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You remember that one level when you had to change the extension from an .mp3 to a .jpg? This level's sort of like that.


----------



## Olji (Nov 2, 2011)

asportking said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You remember that one level when you had to change the extension from an .mp3 to a .jpg? This level's sort of like that.


 
Ah, got it...


Spoiler



Didn't think that the zip would be the next level though, I expected some clues in there or something xD

And that level was pretty easy.



EDIT: Level 30 now... Don't give me hints yet :V


----------



## asportking (Nov 2, 2011)

Olji said:


> Ah, got it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ok, I'll post a hint anyway. Just don't look at it until you need it. 


Spoiler



What else did the creator make besides notpron?


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 2, 2011)

My brother and I are both stuck on level 12, so can we have some hints? If you can, add a small hint (doesn't give much away) and another big hint (but not quite the answer). Thanks


----------



## asportking (Nov 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> My brother and I are both stuck on level 12, so can we have some hints? If you can, add a small hint (doesn't give much away) and another big hint (but not quite the answer). Thanks


Ok, small hint: 


Spoiler



This level all relies on you physically doing something with your body (you don't have to click or type anything to figure this level out)


And a big hint (Might still be a little vague, but I guess it still helps):


Spoiler



There's a word in the url that's telling you what to do. If you don't know what it means, google it.


----------



## asportking (Nov 3, 2011)

Stuck at level 52. It might be a while before I get to 53. ..


----------



## asportking (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey iEnjoyCubing, are you going to get back into this after the comp? Some of the later levels are pretty fun.


----------



## Olji (Nov 4, 2011)

asportking said:


> Ok, small hint:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I solved it in another way:



Spoiler



I changed a little in a certain url to get the answer, PM me if you want more details, don't want to give the answer away completely


----------



## asportking (Nov 5, 2011)

Got to the minus levels


----------

